# what sand paper



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok I have been using HF sand paper and I am beginning to notice it wears very fast. what is a good wearing paper that doesn't cost a fortune. thanks


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Sander? 
Grit?
Wood?
How wood is dressed?

I like Mirka because I have a good distributor. If you have a mirka distributor local, I can make some decent suggestions. But we need to know what your current sander is?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/vsm-vitex-sandpaper/

HTH


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Why don't you do an online search of local Home Depot or Lowes and see what they have on hand. If don't have a store close by check other hardware stores in your area.

https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=sandpaper+sheets

https://www.homedepot.com/s/9x11%2520sheet%2520sandpaper?NCNI-5

Since cannot always find grits of aluminum oxide or garnet 9×11" paper sheets I been ordering from these folks. Give them a call and get their catalog. As you know order by 50 sheet box so pay less than $1per sheet.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/

You might be interested in their bargain boxes. Lot of woodturners swear by those bargain boxes although have never ordered one.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=61


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It may depend a little on what the use is; for example, sanding on the lathe vs. ROS, belt or just hand sanding. For fine finishing (320+ grit) on the lathe for example, I like the Abranet mesh paper. It is a little pricey but seems to last much longer than traditional paper. With traditional 320+ grit paper, they sometimes clog within seconds but with the mesh, you just flick it with your finger and most of the dust is gone. They (Mirka) sell a cheaper mesh paper for auto body work (Autonet?) that I think may be cheaper. but I have not tried it yet.

I have been very impressed with the 3M Ultra Flexible paper longevity as well. I initially got a sample sheet with in another package of 3M paper and was amazed at how well it works. It looks very flimsy but it doesn't clog like tradition papers do and it actually holds up to sanding on the lathe better too, IMO. I haven't tried it on an orbital sander but I do find myself reaching for it when sanding by hand and on the lathe. It is actually my favorite paper and I would estimate that it lasts at least 2-3 times longer than any traditional paper backed sandpapers I have used.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Nov 30, 2011)

I have started ordering from this company. I like the hook and loop 5". Prices are better than retail 
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

https://www.klingspor.de/en-ca


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I order a lot from Klingspor Woodworking and like the quality and shipping.

Norton also makes very good sand paper.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Has anybody got the Klingspor bargain box how are they a good deal


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

www.supergrit.com


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've made one variety box of abranet last almost a year so far and I use the piss out of it.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Abranet does last long enough to make it a good deal, it doesn't clog, and its flexibility come in handy.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Like said before never bought a bargain box but plenty of turners from these sites have:

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/forum.php
https://forums.woodnet.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=12
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/turning.pl/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/GlobalWoodturners/?ref=bookmarks
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/6034

Other than BigJohn's review here (last one) never read one bad review over many many years of people posting their satisfaction with bargaib boxes.

Unlike Big John, often start with 100 or 120 AL grit paper! I am old school and often finish with higher grit garnet paper.

Might try #5 or #10 bargain box for $19 or $20 + shipping.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for your suggestions, there is a lot to choose from, I probaibly do a bargin box to start with, now to chose which one. I have one question is garnet a good paper.Year ago when I worked in a hardware store the garnet and flit were the cheapies and didn't hold up well, but that was 35 years ago, how are they today thanks Mike


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not a huge fan of garnet.

Have a woodcraft bargain box. Meh.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Abranet does last long enough to make it a good deal, it doesn t clog, and its flexibility come in handy.
> 
> - Mr_Pink


+1


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/

You might be interested in their bargain boxes. Lot of woodturners swear by those bargain boxes although have never ordered one.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=61

- Wildwood
[/QUOTE]

I would agree with this Comment.

Rick S.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Only use garnet for finishing raw wood after finish sanding with aluminum oxide grits. When hand sanding or lathe at low speed garnet breaks down (its friable) and softer than aluminum oxide thus better for final sanding. For doing spot repairs on furniture with a finish on it already garnet is my go to sandpaper!

Aluminum oxide doesn't break down that much but does gets dull. Dull alluminum oxide sand paper burnishes wood surfaces and can affect finish penetration and leave sanding scratches on wood surface.

Depending upon surface of the wood before me, may start & end with aluminum oxide sandpaper. Other times will finish sanding with garnet sandpaper. Yes garnet is cheaper than aluminum oxide paper.

Both have there place for preping a wood surface for finishing!

For power sanding use 2 3/8" blue-flex-discs & now zirconia max discs. Haven't used those zirconia discs yet.

http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/blue-flex-discs/


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Go for a brand name. It's not that much more money.

3M
Norton
Klingspor
Abranet
Mirka

Most can be found on line or at hardware stores. I buy Norton paper at the local NAPA store. I always have a selection of papers from 80 grit to 2000 grit because of the variety of things I make and work on.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

dont ask me I use gator grip only till I dont have no more which wont take long cuz these discs only last 5 mins at best :<((((((((((((


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe get some wet and dry paper as well to sharpen some chisels.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't use much sandpaper, but I'm a big fan of the Klingspore Bargain Boxes. My last box was PSA rolls. All good quality stuff in a wide range of grits.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

+ 10 on industrial abrasives .. its the best, get the white line Rhino
they can also make or have all your belts and spindal sleeves as well as i buy their rapes and cut my own for my drum sander

I also like the Mirka abranet ,alot


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks, I ordered a Klingspor #10 box that should last me a while. I will need some higher grits i will no what to look for thanks Mike


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This looks like it could be a *rough* topic and no easy way to *finish* it!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> This looks like it could be a *rough* topic and no easy way to *finish* it!
> 
> - oldnovice


Don't be so abrasive.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

you are right this is a very abrasive topic


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I like using Abranet.I opened up new grits the other night and it does such a nice job-no saw dust up and it doesn't clog…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> This looks like it could be a *rough* topic and no easy way to *finish* it!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> ...


I file that one away for future use

Yeah I know. File not sandpaper. Weak.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> This looks like it could be a *rough* topic and no easy way to *finish* it!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> ...


Of *coarse* you will. That's *fine* with me.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I surrender!*


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What can I say? I no longer have the backing that possesses enough grit to help me get the job done properly. I will leave now.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

> Has anybody got the Klingspor bargain box how are they a good deal
> 
> - Karda


Yes and yes
The paper is cloth backed and one piece lasts forever!
The amount and selection was great
I have hardly even put a dent I. The box in a year
Scott


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

0k thanks


----------

